# Dethleffs Offside Rear Bumper Trim



## byjingo (Feb 3, 2009)

I rather carelessly backed into the handbrake lever of a trailer and smashed a hole through the offside rear bumper / light trim of my 2003 Dethleffs Advantage Globetrotter. Can anyone please tell me where I may be able to get a replacement?

Many Thanks

Steve


----------



## bookworm (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi, Lowdham Leisure World in Gunthorpe, Nottingham seem to be the major dealers for Dethleffs nowadays. They should be able to obtain spares for oyu.

Bookworm


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Don't bother they are crap - best one is Towtal - they can order directly from Deadlegs in Germany. I tried Lowdhams for a locker catch and they quoted £95 - they can go forth and multiply.

Greenie


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

so you wouldnt recommend them then Greenie????


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Nope nowhay hosea get me drift? ha! pile of pants in the wubbish garden!

Nothing like mincing my words is there?

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Steve,

I had the same problem, replacement provided by Towtal excellent service.

They also provide Dethleffs Tech Support via Dethleffs Owner Club

Terry.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Steve,

Found this at Chelstons in Somerset via their Ebay shop:

330447793143

any use to you?
Carl

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Motorhome-Det...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item4cf0392bf7


----------



## byjingo (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for the link Gary, unfortunately I need the corner part of the bumper set not the main section.

Thanks everyone else for the leads and forthright feedback, I'll give them a try tomorrow.

Steve


----------

